# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  نمایش وضعیت آب و هوا در سایت

## arian_P

سلام، من کد نمایش آب و هوا رو در سایتم قرار داده ام به صورت زیر هستش


```
<script src="http://weather.toolsir.com/badge.php?city=18&degrees=c&bg=Trans" type="text/javascript"
                                            language="javascript"></script>
```

که در قسمتsrc متغیر city برابر با کد یکی از شهرهاست
حالا می خوام از یک دراپ داون استفاده کنم که با عوض شدن شهر این اسکریپت با کد شهر جدید اجرا بشه، یعنی به عنوان مثال با انتخاب اصفهان city=10 بشه و کد اسکریپت دوباره اجرا بشه
لطفن من رو راهنمایی کنید
اینم نمونه دراپ داون:

```
<select id="city" style="font-family: Tahoma; font-size: 9pt;width:50%;" name="city" size="1"
                                        >
                                        <option value="01">آبادان</option>
                                        <option value="02">آذرشهر</option>
                                        <option value="30">اراک</option>
                                        <option value="23">ارومیه</option>
                                        <option value="04">اسلام شهر</option>
                                        <option value="11">اسکو</option>
                                        <option value="03">اصفهان</option>
                                        <option value="39">امیدیه</option>
                                        <option value="32">اهواز</option>
                                        <option value="26">بابلسر</option>
                                        <option value="42">بجنورد</option>
                                        <option value="43">بندر انزلی</option>
                                        <option value="33">بندر عباس</option>
                                   ....                                        <option value="21">زرقان</option>
                                        <option value="24">زنجان</option>
                                        <option value="27">سبزوار</option>
                                        <option value="14">شهر ری</option>
                                        <option value="13">شهرضا</option>
                                        <option value="47">شهرکرد</option>
                                        <option value="15">شیراز</option>
                                        <option value="36">فسا</option>
                                                  <option value="09">مهریز</option>
                                        <option value="10">نجف آباد</option>
                                        <option value="48">همدان</option>
                                        <option value="46">یاسوج</option>
                                        <option value="19">یزد</option>
                                    </select>
```

----------


## ali zi zeperto

نمی تونی چنین کاری کنی.کد سمت سرورش رو نداری.باید بخری عزیزم.

----------

